# The Introspectives: Four, Five, and Nine



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

*If you are a Four, it’s likely that you:* 

See the world through a wide range of bright and dark, subtle and dramatic emotions.
Can easily find yourself in a dark mood because the world is a difficult place and it’s so hard to get what you want out of life.
Are able to initiate original programs and projects. 
Are attracted to any activities or pursuits that stimulate emotion, allow you to express feeling, or combine your native interests in personal expression and relationships.
Have an aversion to mediocrity and therefore love both traditional and off-beat complex things, people and situations.
Seek to understand why other people do what they do and have insight into situations.
Believe the world would be a better place if everyone tried harder to understand themselves and others.
Find it easy both to be contrite for your mistakes and justify your behavior, depending on the situation and the people in it.
Seek to be understood and feel you have the right to it.
Tend either to be quiet or freely divulge personal information, and especially to explain your feelings.
Tend to deal with conflicts with authority by laying all your cards on the table, even though it is difficult to trust everything will turn out all right.
Believe that being an honest and authentic person is an important value most people don’t take seriously enough.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

* If you are a Five, it’s likely that you:*​ 

Like to stand back and take a long, cool look before you draw conclusions or make decisions.
Don’t like feelings to get in the way of logic. 
Notice the quirks in life and people and use dry humor to comment on them.
Express your commitment to and love for others by sharing your ideas with them. 
Enjoy piercing to the core of an issue and understanding it. 
Are known for being both consistent and persistent in expressing your ideas. 
Generally don’t say anything unless you have something important to say.
Wonder why other people say so many things that don’t need to be said, repeat themselves, and go off the topic.
Find that other people usually don’t understand your ideas. 
Tend to leave social overtures to the other party and social arrangements to your partner or best friend.
Find small talk boring and avoid situations in which you may be required to create it. 
Need little by way of “creature comforts” except in one or two areas in which you often indulge yourself.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

*If you’re a Nine, it’s likely that you:* 

Are known for being friendly and affable even when inside you feel very different.
Generally like to get along with others, even to the point of verbally agreeing with them and then privately doing what you want or intended all along.
Reserve personal communication to very few people.
Are willing to do your work but also conserve a good portion of your time for relaxation and play.
Don’t like to fight, argue or push yourself to get ahead.
Generally hold your competitive drive in check and expend it in games and sports.
Prefer living by routines you can rely on and find changes in schedules or plans distasteful and/or annoying.
Have a place in your home to which you gravitate when nothing else is going on.
Find yourself resolving conflicts and/or dealing with failure by saying things like “It doesn’t matter” or “It’s no big deal.”
Can find yourself dwelling on past offenses and feeling caught in unresolved emotions, which cause you to believe others don’t value you as much as they do other people.
Feel best about yourself when you have a good reputation and know you’ve earned the respect of others.
Enjoy outdoor activities and find in nature a source of freedom and peace.
 [Source]​


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

Grey said:


> *If you’re a Nine, it’s likely that you:*
> 
> Are known for being friendly and affable even when inside you feel very different.
> *Generally like to get along with others, even to the point of verbally agreeing with them and then privately doing what you want or intended all along.*
> ...


Holy crap, that's good.
What is in bold is what you can tell in like the first 15 minutes of knowing me. 
The rest is there, but one or two you gotta dig a little more to find. 
Thanks for posting this. :happy:


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

Hmmm... the type 9 stuff seems more 'me' than the type 4 stuff. 

Is it possible to be a 4 *and* a 9? :mellow:


----------



## Irisheyes (Sep 11, 2009)

For nine, I identify with all except #6 and #12. I also identify with four: #4, #6, #8, and #12. I don't understand the wing part of this. Is this enough information to go on in determining it? If anyone can help me I'd really appreciate it. :laughing:


Grey said:


> *If you’re a Nine, it’s likely that you:*
> Are known for being friendly and affable even when inside you feel very different.
> Generally like to get along with others, even to the point of verbally agreeing with them and then privately doing what you want or intended all along.
> Reserve personal communication to very few people.
> ...


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

lol, I didn't read the others, but there's only 3 or 4 from the 4 description I identify with, and around 5 or 6 from the 5 description, so I guess probable that its just added to fudge room built into any personality type descriptions, especially when comparing similar types.


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

Interesting. Based on these descriptions I relate more to the type 9. Oh man here we go again lol research time!


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

9 w/a sprinkle of 5 for tastiness. I am thus.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vanguard (Dec 22, 2009)

decided said:


> Hmmm... the type 9 stuff seems more 'me' than the type 4 stuff.
> 
> Is it possible to be a 4 *and* a 9? :mellow:


No. You are one type, and one type only. Think of your type as your core, your essence, the centre of your being. That's not to say that you can't take things from other types, you might even seek to emulate them because of your personal circumstances (this is especially common in 9s, who, in order to 'fit in' and 'go with the flow' adapt to the environment around them. Their logic is its easier to agree and privately do what you want.)



Sily said:


> 9 w/a sprinkle of 5 for tastiness. I am thus.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Again, not happening. You just happen to like type 5, there is no "sprinkle", its just a persona that you like to adopt/mix in with your own. A lot of 9s I know (especially who are involved in academic fields) often first identify as 5s, because thats how they *want *to be seen/see themselves. 

All these descriptions are simply indicators of your way of dealing with life, not all of them will apply to you. These descriptions are actually rather weak, only giving a surface feel of the type, not going in depth on the issues faced by the types. If you really want to know more, the only way to do so is with honesty and reading about the types. Pay particular attention to the many aspects of your life, especially how you react in times of stress/how you feel when you are safe or secure. These should point you in the right direction of what you really are, rather than who you wish you could be.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes, there is a sprinkle. I sprinkle the 5 spice on the 9 and it's called Me.


----------



## Vanguard (Dec 22, 2009)

Sily said:


> Yes, there is a sprinkle. I sprinkle the 5 spice on the 9 and it's called Me.


Did you even pay attention to what I said? Or are you just that ignorant? 9s and 5s are not connected. In any way. The only way you can have a "sprinkle" of 5 is if you add it there yourself, that is, you mix in typical 5s traits into your personality. But you still remain a 9. End of story.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

My response to Vanguard was deleted by a moderator.


----------



## nhfs49 (May 2, 2010)

> *If you are a Five, it’s likely that you:*​
> Like to stand back and take a long, cool look before you draw conclusions or make decisions.
> Don’t like feelings to get in the way of logic.
> Notice the quirks in life and people and use dry humor to comment on them.
> ...


Points i really find myself with :laughing:


----------



## ThoughtProcess (Jul 2, 2010)

Grey said:


> * If you are a Five, it’s likely that you:*​
> 
> Like to stand back and take a long, cool look before you draw conclusions or make decisions.
> Don’t like feelings to get in the way of logic.
> ...


I don't know whether to stare blankly or laugh wholeheartedly. :crazy:


----------



## Crown (Jul 3, 2010)

Vanguard said:


> Did you even pay attention to what I said? Or are you just that ignorant? 9s and 5s are not connected. In any way. The only way you can have a "sprinkle" of 5 is if you add it there yourself, that is, you mix in typical 5s traits into your personality. But you still remain a 9. End of story.


Do you have any proof or evidence of your ability to hold what you say is true? If so please present it. Otherwise stop criticizing others for their belief in themselves. The list that was provided is far from concrete, to believe so is ignorant. 

People can relate to any of the types at any time. There is no core. There is structure, and in that structure are many points on which to build a foundation and these can change as well. You are never stuck being one person, people can change, experiences may occur in a persons life that will guide your perception of life in general. You are not an authority on the matter, do not act as if you are the all knowing all seeing anything on the matter. Your blindness shines bright as day. People are fluid as the electrochemical matter that they are made of. 

I will agree with the description of the type 9s ability to go with the flow or agree with others, this is possible because they can see the larger picture at hand and have the ability to see part of all types within themselves. That isn't ignorance, it's merely misguided intelligence as they often feel lost or out of place and seek to find a home and find many options that seem comfortable. As well, no you not be "2" types, but you can change.

Being a type 9 I feel lost in the sense I do not belong in the crowd, but this mentality is unhealthy. I feel as if I'm waiting on others to catch up with my way of thinking rather than trying to associate myself with others. Though I'm sure every type has the same feeling of being correct in their way of being. Being a type 9 I can also see the flaws in that way of thinking, including my own, being overly judgmental about any amount of knowledge one has is ignorant, there is no such thing as absorbing too much. Never stop learning.


----------



## Vanguard (Dec 22, 2009)

Crown said:


> Do you have any proof or evidence of your ability to hold what you say is true? If so please present it. Otherwise stop criticizing others for their belief in themselves. The list that was provided is far from concrete, to believe so is ignorant.
> 
> People can relate to any of the types at any time. There is no core. There is structure, and in that structure are many points on which to build a foundation and these can change as well. You are never stuck being one person, people can change, experiences may occur in a persons life that will guide your perception of life in general. You are not an authority on the matter, do not act as if you are the all knowing all seeing anything on the matter. Your blindness shines bright as day. People are fluid as the electrochemical matter that they are made of.
> 
> ...


Have your pompous statements made you feel like a big man? Feel better yourself now? You really showed me hero, how smart and post-modernist you are. Keep up the good work. 

Now, on what you said. My proof lies in the system itself; the 9 points of the enneagram, with each point representing a "type". Your type is your core, it is what lies at the center of your personality. *This does not change*. You are born with a type, and that is your type for life. You do not become a 5 if you were born a 9. There are no sprinkles of 5 in your type, unless ofcourse you put them there; i.e. you imitate "5ish" qualities. Statements like those don't even make much sense, as your key type is about motivations (your ones), the "qualities" and "characterisitics" or types are merely (common) expressions of these motivations. 7s and 3s can appear similar on the outside (both competitive, like to win, like attention etc) but *why *they do it is inherently different. So a 9 can search for knowledge and appear "5ish" but they will do so for a "9ish" reason. 

It seems that you don't understand the system, and yet you spout on about ignorance. Ironic. Do your research on the subject first before lecturing anyone about it. Here, I'll start you off: How the Enneagram Personality System Works. Knock yourself out, go wild. Or, just read it. Then we'll talk.


----------



## Crown (Jul 3, 2010)

Vanguard said:


> Have your pompous statements made you feel like a big man? Feel better yourself now? You really showed me hero, how smart and post-modernist you are. Keep up the good work.
> 
> Now, on what you said. My proof lies in the system itself; the 9 points of the enneagram, with each point representing a "type". Your type is your core, it is what lies at the center of your personality. *This does not change*. You are born with a type, and that is your type for life. You do not become a 5 if you were born a 9. There are no sprinkles of 5 in your type, unless ofcourse you put them there; i.e. you imitate "5ish" qualities. Statements like those don't even make much sense, as your key type is about motivations (your ones), the "qualities" and "characterisitics" or types are merely (common) expressions of these motivations. 7s and 3s can appear similar on the outside (both competitive, like to win, like attention etc) but *why *they do it is inherently different. So a 9 can search for knowledge and appear "5ish" but they will do so for a "9ish" reason.
> 
> It seems that you don't understand the system, and yet you spout on about ignorance. Ironic. Do your research on the subject first before lecturing anyone about it. Here, I'll start you off: How the Enneagram Personality System Works. Knock yourself out, go wild. Or, just read it. Then we'll talk.


I've done my share of information gathering.
Define how i am post-modernist. Show how i am pompous. I've found that people like you sling words and terms that if someone said to you would be most hurtful. Fat people calling others fat, dumb calling dumb. You've just shared with me and the rest who read this the type of person you are. "Have your pompous statements made you feel like a big man? Feel better yourself now? You really showed me hero, how smart and post-modernist you are." Share some of your own original thoughts if you have any. Stop being a coward, the only reason you're not showing yourself is because of your insecurities knowing you have nothing original to offer anyone, so you pick at people on forums to boost your confidence. Show me something real, not a website you read and you believe in. I don't care about them. Never will. Get right or get left.
You're simply repeating what someone else has said. Which tells not only me, but everyone else who has some measure of reason that you don't know what you're talking about personally. If you wish to inform others, do so in a kinder way, maybe even help them, don't nag and complain. If a teacher complains to a student that they are not learning, is that the students fault, or the teacher faulty. As for "Then we'll talk" i don't expect much out of you until proven otherwise. The enneagram system is like any other man made system, full of holes and exploitations, while it's based on a good foundation, itself is dysfunctional. Every system is a failure when it excludes the possibility of others acting on it.


----------



## Vanguard (Dec 22, 2009)

Crown said:


> I've done my share of information gathering.
> Define how i am post-modernist. Show how i am pompous. Share some of your own original thoughts if you have any. Stop being a coward, the only reason you're not showing yourself is because of your insecurities knowing you have nothing original to offer anyone, so you pick at people on forums to boost your confidence. Show me something real, not a website you read and you believe in. I don't care about them. Never will. Get right or get left.
> You're simply repeating what someone else has said. Which tells not only me, but everyone else who has some measure of reason that you don't know what you're talking about personally. If you wish to inform others, do so in a kinder way, maybe even help them, don't nag and complain. If a teacher complains to a student that they are not learning, is that the students fault, or the teacher faulty. As for "Then we'll talk" i don't expect much out of you until proven otherwise. The enneagram system is like any other man made system, full of holes and exploitations, while it's based on a good foundation, itself is dysfunctional. Every system is a failure when it excludes the possibility of others acting on it.


Oooh, nice, averting the issue by starting a personal attack. I can just tell you're oozing intelligence. You're obviously a genius who knows the enneagram better than anyone. Fuck that, you don't need the enneagram, you can just spread your gospel by yourself. Your model will only have one point on it; crown, and you can show the world how smart you are, without any dysfunctions at all, because you are obviously a genius. I take my hat off to you sir, well played.


----------



## Crown (Jul 3, 2010)

Vanguard said:


> Oooh, nice, averting the issue by starting a personal attack. I can just tell you're oozing intelligence. You're obviously a genius who knows the enneagram better than anyone. Fuck that, you don't need the enneagram, you can just spread your gospel by yourself. Your model will only have one point on it; crown, and you can show the world how smart you are, without any dysfunctions at all, because you are obviously a genius. I take my hat off to you sir, well played.


Have your pompous statements made you feel like a big man? Feel better yourself now? You really showed me hero, how smart and post-modernist you are. Keep up the good work.


----------

